# Primers, who got em?



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a few, but would like to pick up a few more, anyone had any luck finding large rifle and small pistol primers? Id like to pick up a thousand of each just to make me feel better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Set an alert on Midway, Graf and sons, Brownell's, Powder valley, Mid south, etc. Be quick on the trigger. They have all had primer shipments in the last week. They go quick so you have to be fast. Locally just keep checking with shops. They all have primers on back order and get shipments at random.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Bluecape said:


> Set an alert on Midway, Graf and sons, Brownell's, Powder valley, Mid south, etc. Be quick on the trigger. They have all had primer shipments in the last week. They go quick so you have to be fast. Locally just keep checking with shops. They all have primers on back order and get shipments at random.


10/4, ive had alerts set Midway, Powder Valley and Brownells for the past couple months, I havent received the 1st notification, even called Midway yesterday with no luck.... I’ll keep on looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I’ve seen em down on the coast at academy a few times recently. I’ll look this week and pick some up if they have them. I’ll text you and let you know if I find them. They had small pistol primers a few weeks ago…


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Baker8425 said:


> I’ve seen em down on the coast at academy a few times recently. I’ll look this week and pick some up if they have them. I’ll text you and let you know if I find them. They had small pistol primers a few weeks ago…


That would be awesome! Give me a holla if you pick some up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I have 1000 Federal 215 Match large rifle primers that I got off of GunBroker that I can part with. I have since converted my ML to the Arrowhead ignition that uses magnum primers. I paid a premium price for them and would prefer to not take too big of a hit. I paid $270 but will part with them for $200


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I picked up some Tula primers locally off a guy selling some from Gulf Coast Gun forum.

First primers I have purchased in over a year. I saw some in AA tactical in Crestview for $110 per 1K and I passed. I have not seen primers in stock anywhere or anytime else other than the crazy gun broker prices. I picked these up from the local guy for a very reasonable price. 

I only needed some small rifle primers to make me a little more comfortable. I'm set for a while now.

I wish the import ban would be lifted to get more of these in the market.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> I picked up some Tula primers locally off a guy selling some from Gulf Coast Gun forum.
> 
> First primers I have purchased in over a year. I saw some in AA tactical in Crestview for $110 per 1K and I passed. I have not seen primers in stock anywhere or anytime else other than the crazy gun broker prices. I picked these up from the local guy for a very reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Yep, I just paid the ridiculous GunBroker cost because I am putting together a ML for a Sept hunt and did not want to have to fret over getting primers at the last minute.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

daylate said:


> I have 1000 Federal 215 Match large rifle primers that I got off of GunBroker that I can part with. I have since converted my ML to the Arrowhead ignition that uses magnum primers. I paid a premium price for them and would prefer to not take too big of a hit. I paid $270 but will part with them for $200


Thanks for the offer, but imma pass.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw this on one of my Facebook pages









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Saw this on one of my Facebook pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, hopefully theyll start showing up regularly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Ranger in FWB got in a shipment of small pistol this week, didn't last long. They got shotgun last week. Hopefully they are starting to trickle in.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Bluecape said:


> Ranger in FWB got in a shipment of small pistol this week, didn't last long. They got shotgun last week. Hopefully they are starting to trickle in.


What was the prices?


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

They haven't gouged the prices, any increase they have had I think is from the suppliers. The shotgun primers were 49 the last rifle/pistol primers I got there I think were 59.


----------



## HeatSeekingPigMissle (Jul 5, 2021)

delta dooler said:


> I have a few, but would like to pick up a few more, anyone had any luck finding large rifle and small pistol primers? Id like to pick up a thousand of each just to make me feel better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got 1k LRP as well as 48lbs or so of assorted extra powders.. I don’t mind coming off of the primers cheap if someone would take chunk of surplus I had to buy to make hazmat worth it… 850-525-5435


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

HeatSeekingPigMissle said:


> I got 1k LRP as well as 48lbs or so of assorted extra powders.. I don’t mind coming off of the primers cheap if someone would take chunk of surplus I had to buy to make hazmat worth it… 850-525-5435


Text sent, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Still nothing showing up down here. I’ve been looking pretty regularly…


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Baker8425 said:


> Still nothing showing up down here. I’ve been looking pretty regularly…


Supposedly Academy in Hattiesburg got a bunch in the other day, they lasted about an hour, heard 1 fella blew $6000 on large rifle primers to resell....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

What a prick…ammo is showing up more frequently now but reloading stuff is almost non-existent.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> heard 1 fella blew $6000 on large rifle primers to resell....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a douche. Guys like that are a big part of the problem.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 1000 large rifle primers that I would sell.


----------



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

Tough situation on components. I had a guy call me a week ago looking for bullets, he had previously said he would never need any additional reloading supplies for the rest of his life.

After everything cools down (if it ever does) be on the lookout for buying people out of their reloading equipment when they don't need it. That's the real deal on components when you can do a buy out or estate type deal.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> I have 1000 large rifle primers that I would sell.


Since I originally made post, I have been able to acquire some LRP’s. Thanks for the offer. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Brownells and midway have both had small and large rifle primers in stock the last couple weeks at various points. Check often and be ready to pull the trigger. Delivered very quickly too


----------

